# Security Manger



## bronks (4. Dez 2004)

Hi!

Ich bin immernoch an dem Thema, welches ich hier angesprochen habe, aber die Frage verdient ein neues Topic.

Es geht um ein einfaches Applet mit Datenbankzugriff auf MySQL per JDBC. Folgende Gegebenheiten:
Host-IP: 192.168.3.1
HTTP-Service: Apache
DB-Engine: Mysql 4, die ebenfalls auf 192.168.3.1 läuft.
JDBC: mysql-connector-java-3.0.9

Das Applet wird über den Http-Service aufgerufen und der Security Manager meint:



> java.sql.SQLException: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 192.168.3.1:3306 connect,resolve)



Ich verstehe nicht, wo das SecurityProblem liegt. Ich hab auch von einem anderen Computer drauf zugegriffen, weil ich evtl. mit einem Bug gerechnet hab: Gleiche Meldung.

Alle benötigten Dateien, die Datenbanktreiber, der HTTP-Service und die Datenbankmaschine laufen auf einem Computer mit einer einzigen IP-Adresse.

Liegt da irgendwo ein Sicherheitsproblem vor oder hab ich nur irgendetwas nicht bedacht?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## foobar (4. Dez 2004)

Du mußt das Applet signieren oder alternativ eine Policy erstellen und die entsprechenden Rechte vergeben. Benutz mal die Suche hier Forum, zu dem Thema gibt es massig Threads ;-)


----------



## bronks (4. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du mußt das Applet signieren oder alternativ eine Policy erstellen und die entsprechenden Rechte vergeben. Benutz mal die Suche hier Forum, zu dem Thema gibt es massig Threads ;-)


Die Suche hab ich schon bemüht, bevor ich diesen Fred gestartet hab. Ich hab mir nicht gedacht, daß ich wegen einem Datenbankapplet, welches vollständig und nur auf den Webserver zugreift, wo es selbst herkommt, extra Signierungen und Policys quälen muß. Werd mich aber mal damit beschäftigen.

Danke!


----------

